# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  BOBO

## Practicante

¡¡¡¡¡QUÉ LO REEDITEN POR DIOS!!!!!!

¿se puede forzar su reedición? Joder, aunque sea por Navidad. Lo he intentado comprar pero nada. 

Cuando me refiero a forzar lo digo si a través de petición de colectivo mágico o asociación con muchas firmas....... en fin.

----------


## Mr.Mind

Yo es que ya lo tengo :P

Nose, yo creo que acabarán por reeditarlo. De momento, si no lo tuviese, me  lo compraria en ingles que son 10€ de nada, trabajar con el, y si no te convence, acabar comprandonte cuando reediten la version española, pero al menos mirarte la de ingles, asi ademas practicas tu ingles!

----------


## ignoto

También lo hay en gabacho.

----------


## Dramagic

Tranquilo que se va a reeditar proximamente...

----------


## Practicante

> También lo hay en gabacho.



Ignoto, nosotros los Gaditanos no nos llevamos muy bien con los gabachos, supongo que por historia........ Ya les dimo una vez para ir pasando.... jejejeje

----------


## Practicante

> Yo es que ya lo tengo :P
> 
> Nose, yo creo que acabarán por reeditarlo. De momento, si no lo tuviese, me  lo compraria en ingles que son 10€ de nada, trabajar con el, y si no te convence, acabar comprandonte cuando reediten la version española, pero al menos mirarte la de ingles, asi ademas practicas tu ingles!


¿10€ por estar en Inglés? Oh, my God! When do I buy it? (está bien escrito :Confused: ?)

Saludos.

----------


## Ghod

> ¿10€ por estar en Inglés? Oh, my God! When do I buy it? (está bien escrito?)
> 
> Saludos.


Va a ser que no! xD It's gonna be that no! xD Diria que sería mejor: Where can i buy it?

----------


## Practicante

> Iniciado por Practicante
> 
> 
> ¿10€ por estar en Inglés? Oh, my God! When do I buy it? (está bien escrito?)
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> Va a ser que no! xD It's gonna be that no! xD Diria que sería mejor: Where can i buy it?


Thank you. El inglés jamás fue mi fuerte. Supongo que te habrás dado cuenta.......

----------


## Practicante

¡¡¡¡¡POR FAVOR CUANDO LO REEDITAN!!!!!

Esto es un rollo, en serio. Un libro de tanta categoría,.................. 

Propongo crear la PLATAFORMA PRO-REEDITACIÓN DEL BOBO Y OTROS MARAVILLOSOS LIBROS.

¿Con quién hay que hablar para esto?

----------


## cipotron13

Como es el titulo en ingles? yo de ingles estoy frito.. pero creeis que con ver las fotos algo pillare, no? y por 10 euros......

----------


## Vladisephi

alguien puede explicar para los novatos que es el BOBO?? :S un libro?? sobre que?? y esas cosillas :S

----------


## gones

> alguien puede explicar para los novatos que es el BOBO?? :S un libro?? sobre que?? y esas cosillas :S




http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ghlight=#66309

----------


## Ella

> ¡¡¡¡¡POR FAVOR CUANDO LO REEDITAN!!!!!
> 
> Esto es un rollo, en serio. Un libro de tanta categoría,.................. 
> 
> Propongo crear la PLATAFORMA PRO-REEDITACIÓN DEL BOBO Y OTROS MARAVILLOSOS LIBROS.
> 
> ¿Con quién hay que hablar para esto?


no hace falta hacer ninguna plataforma porque el libro se va a reeditar, es un hecho...sera seguramente el proximo libro que saque paginas, eso si,a  lo mejor vale un pelin mas caro   :Lol:

----------


## rodrigo00

> También lo hay en gabacho.


Lo hay en francés :Confused: !!!!

----------


## Practicante

> Iniciado por Practicante
> 
> ¡¡¡¡¡POR FAVOR CUANDO LO REEDITAN!!!!!
> 
> Esto es un rollo, en serio. Un libro de tanta categoría,.................. 
> 
> Propongo crear la PLATAFORMA PRO-REEDITACIÓN DEL BOBO Y OTROS MARAVILLOSOS LIBROS.
> 
> ¿Con quién hay que hablar para esto?
> ...


¿Ella, en serio? ¿Pero hay algo ya?.... Saludos y besos.

----------


## Mr.Mind

> Como es el titulo en ingles? yo de ingles estoy frito.. pero creeis que con ver las fotos algo pillare, no? y por 10 euros......


Se llama Modern Coin Magic. Aqui esta el enlace de tienda magia:
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/2459

----------


## cipotron13

Muchas gracias Mr.Mind, pero ala pregunta de que si solo viendo las fotos sacare algo en claro...? ya que de ingles ni papa, aver que me dicen los poseedores de este libro en ingles..  :Wink:

----------


## Vladisephi

gracias x la informacion ^__^

----------


## ikky

@cipotron13

Guiandote por los dibujos del bobo, no te vas a enterar mucho.  Pero nunca es tarde para aprender un poco de inglés no?.    :Lol:  

Saludos.
Ikky[/quote]

----------


## cipotron13

Gracias ikky pero el problema es el tiempo, dispongo de poco tiempo libre y el poco que tengo lo ocupo con un poco de gym y estudiar magia y ensallar...bueno comentar que tambien le tengo que dedicar tiempo a mi mujer  :Lol:   :Lol:   si no la llevo clara ....

----------


## starsoazul

> Muchas gracias Mr.Mind, pero ala pregunta de que si solo vndo las fotos sacare algo en claro...? ya que de ingles ni papa, aver que me dicen los poseedores de este libro en ingles..


Hola que tal? colega sinceramente y  de todo corazon te recomiendo  que no te lo compres en ingles, sobre todo si como dices no te llevas nada bien con este idioma.
Como he dicho en otros mensajes, y sobre todo si tampoco tienes mucho tiempo, te recomendaria te cogieras la coleccion Modern Coin Magic pero en DVD ( es el libro pero en este formato) se que a muchos no les gusta la idea de estudiar mediante este formato y prefieren los libros.
 Yo  en particular prefiero los libros pero para estudiar mas bien teoria, es decir la parte practica se me hace mas didactica y de facil asimilacion visualmente.
Ademas decirte que la coleccion esta bastante en cuenta de precio.
Es solo una sugerencia, sobre todo si realmente deseas aprender dichas tecnicas, y teniendo en cuenta que el libro ( segun dicen) se reeditara, pero nadie sabe fecha concreta.
un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## cipotron13

Muchas gracias starsoazul, voy a esperar un par de meses aver si reeditaran el libro en español, si no pues tomaré buena nota de lo que me dices y me haré con los DVD y si algun dia sale el libro pues tambien lo compraré por eso de la teoria, gracias  :Wink:

----------


## EDU GAVARDA

Starso si buscas Modern Coin Magic en el buscador de tiendamagia lo que te sale es el libro de Bobo en Ingles pero no ningun DVD....

----------


## starsoazul

> Starso si buscas Modern Coin Magic en el buscador de tiendamagia lo que te sale es el libro de Bobo en Ingles pero no ningun DVD....


En ningun momento he dicho que estuviera a la venta en Tiendamagia, de lo contrario hubiera puesto el link al articulo.
Existen otras tiendas de magia en España aunque por conocidos motivos no pueden ser aqui nombradas.
Decirte que incluso en Ebay lo he visto a la venta.
Cipotron13, una cosilla mas, los Dvd tambien estan en ingles pero decirte que este caso ni falta casi que te hace entenderlo por razones obias.
un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## cipotron13

> Iniciado por EDU GAVARDA
> 
> Starso si buscas Modern Coin Magic en el buscador de tiendamagia lo que te sale es el libro de Bobo en Ingles pero no ningun DVD....
> 
> 
> En ningun momento he dicho que estuviera a la venta en Tiendamagia, de lo contrario hubiera puesto el link al articulo.
> Existen otras tiendas de magia en España aunque por conocidos motivos no pueden ser aqui nombradas.
> Decirte que incluso en Ebay lo he visto a la venta.
> Cipotron13, una cosilla mas, los Dvd tambien estan en ingles pero decirte que este caso ni falta casi que te hace entenderlo por razones obias.
> un saludo


Gracias lo cacto...una imagen vale mas que mil palabras (no siempre)

----------


## Ella

el Bobo en dvd es una estafa. el mago que ejecuta la tecnica no la realiza correctamente, por eso, si no se ha leido antes como se ha de hacer las cosas uno aprendera esos ERRORES y luego le sera dificil corregirlos.
simplemente han usado el nombre del libro debido a que asi venderan mas dvds que si dicen que es el de fulanito de tal, ya que como numismago deja mucho que desear (a mi gusto).

*practicante:* el mes pasado estuve en paginas y me dijeron eso, que el bobo sera el proximo libro que saquen que lo esta pidiendo mucha gente...solo hay que esperar, aveces no solo depende de imprimir que hay papeleo de por medio.
----
tambien se puede empezar sin el bobo: numismagia 1 de marre ( y si se puede tambien el capiulo de cambio de monedas del tomo 3) junto con el 1º dvd de magia experta con monedas de roth puede ser un gran acierto para ir tirando.
porque si se uiere aprender visualmente, que mejor que roth?y en los cuadernillos de marre estan la gran mayoria de las tecnicas, las mismas que uno encuentra en el bobo, solo que no traen juegos, como los hace el bobo, pero para eso tienes el dvd y la imaginacion   :Wink:

----------


## roma

Bueno. Zanjado el tema. Libro, libro y libro.Para eso estan los foros y la opinión de sus foreros. Sobre todo de algun@s.
Gracias Ella.

----------


## bender the offender

RUBINSTEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNN forever...

----------


## Dedalo

En inglés es un pelín más caro...? cuánto, más o menos?? Tengo ganas de comprármelo desde hace tiempo, y el inglés no se me da mal...así que si va a ser mucho más caro, me lo compro YA.
Por cierto, vale la pena comprar el "Monedas..." de Tamariz si tienes el Bobo??
Un saludo

----------


## Nanito

si alguien me lo vende le doy.... pues... 50 euros y dos kilos de gofio!! que ayudan bastante para dar ese impulsito de energia cuando se te atasca una tecnica jejeje

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

¿qué es el gofio?

----------


## cipotron13

> ¿qué es el gofio?


Es creo una cemola de trigo o de maiz tipica de canarias o tenerife, algo de eso tengo entendido...corregidme el que lo sepa ciertamente  :Wink:

----------


## Dedalo

Pero...merece la pena comprarse el "Monedas monedas y monedas" si tienes el Bobo?

----------


## Mr.Mind

> En inglés es un pelín más caro...? cuánto, más o menos?? Tengo ganas de comprármelo desde hace tiempo, y el inglés no se me da mal...así que si va a ser mucho más caro, me lo compro YA.
> Por cierto, vale la pena comprar el "Monedas..." de Tamariz si tienes el Bobo??
> Un saludo


El BOBO en inges lo tienes por 10€ en TiendaMagia (y en castellano costaba alrededor de 70€) asi que si sale rentable pillarselo en ingles si controlas el idioma. Aqui tienes el enlace:
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/2459

Y claro que merece la pena comprarse el libro de Tamariz, un libro que valga  8€ ya merece la pena, y ademas si es de Tamariz... 

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/534

----------


## Dedalo

Gracias Mr.Mind! He seguido tu consejo y lo he comprado en inglés. De momento el de Tamariz tendrá que esperar...me he emocionado y he comprao algunas cosillas más, que por cierto, me ha ayudado mucho el foro a decidirme (decidirme por el scotch and soda magnético en lugar del tradicional, y la okito, en lugar de la boston). Gracias a todos.
Un saludo

----------


## Nanito

AlfonsoSHCD escribió: 
¿qué es el gofio? 



El gofio es una mezcla de granos tostados y molidos a la piedra( como el centeno, trigo o maíz ),  es un alimento de gran riqueza, ya que contiene vitaminas, proteínas, fibras y varios minerales.
Aqui lo usamos como el COLACAO con leche y queda muy bueno, tambien hay helados de gofio, moousse de gofio, tartas de gofio, al caldo se le añade gofio, al potaje etc...

Sigue la oferta en pie, EL BOBO por 50euros y 2 SACOS de gofio!!

----------


## Dedalo

Por fin tengo el Bobo...me siento más numismago que nunca xD

----------


## mayico

lo has conseguido en español?

----------


## Dedalo

Ya me gustaría. En inglés, que no se me da mal.
Me parece alucinante, no se cómo he tardado tanto en comprarlo. Lástima que venga poquito en cuanto a la okito box...

----------


## Nanito

se sabe algo de BIN LADEN??   Alias EL BOBO !!  

no dicen que lo sacarian en español"o"  a principios de año??

----------


## Spellman

Yo lo compré un mes o dos después de que la editorial paginas lo diese por agotado. Lo encontré en Mucha Magia Málaga o "la tienda de Paco"  :117:  Pero desgraciadamente, tras comprarlo yo, también se agotó :-(
Con el Bobo ha pasado como con todo... Todo el mundo "ya me lo compraré, ya me lo compraré", se agotó y... "¿Por qué n me lo compré?, ¿Por qué no me lo compré?" No nos damos cuenta de lo que tenemos (o en este caso de lo que no tenemos) hasta que lo perdemos... Bueno... esperad, un libro tan bueno será reeditado muy pronto. Ahora bien, llevo más de cinco meses con él y aún no he pasado del segundo capítulo, es decir, a los que vayáis a comprarlo, todo lo que hay en él requiere mucha práctica.

----------


## pakosti

hola nanito , soy paco y con 50 euros no te compras la mitad del bobo, yo lo compre en paginas hace como 3 años y ya creo que me costo 12000  pelas, de todos modos te lo recomiendo  un saludo

----------


## Nanito

12mil pelas = 72 euros     BOBO =  50 EUROS mas dos sacos de gofio ( 50 euros ) total 100 euros,  50 efectivo y 50 en especies jeje pakosti, valen mas los dos sacos de gofio que el BOBO jejeje, si sabes de alguien que lo venda aqui estoy que lo quiero locamente...
si alguien lo vende un MP porfavor que se lo compro

saludos

----------

